# Introducing.....Twilight



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Twilight was born Jan.27/10 She will be coming home in April. Named Twilight because we are on a huge Twilight kick in our home. My daughter gets first pick of any kids born from Cindy or Mindy and she has chosen Alice as her kids name. lol


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Awe- she's super cute. Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is so cute..... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

pygmy? very cute girl


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What a sweetie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwww, what a cutie


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes she's a Pygmy. I cant wait for her to come home.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

She is darling!! How exciting for your family!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on your adorable addition! :stars:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She's cute congrats.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She is really really cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you! I cant wait to give her smooches


----------

